# Futter zur Farbverbesserung



## waterman (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt einen weiteren Koi (weiß/schwarz/rot) ca.32 cm lang und drei bis vier Jahre alt, der sein Rot verliert. Ich weiß, das ist normal, obwohl ich diesen Fisch vor zwei Jaren mit ca. 20 cm gekauft habe und dachte seine Farbe bliebe stabil.
Nun meine Frage: Es gibt ja Futter, das verspricht die Farbintensität und den Kontrast zu verstärken. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchem Futter? Spirulina und Parika- Zugaben. Hält solches Futter, was es verspricht?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Ui,
das ist wohl auch ne Glaubensfrage  

Aber es ist, so meine ich, bewiesen das Spirulina die Farben verstärken sollen.

Aber mal ein Tip : Algen im Teich verleihen dem Koi die stärksten Farben. Darum sind die Zuchtteiche auch nie Klar.

Ich verwende Markenfutter und bilde mir ein das meine Kois schön Bunt sind.


----------



## waterman (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Hallo,
und ich gebe auch Markenfutter A.-K.-TE Conpro Mix (kleiner Spirulina-Anteil) und nix is mit schön bunt. (Das ist natürlich etwa übertrieben, weil ja nur zwei Fische ihre Fare verlieren) Da ich Futter brauche, mein Frage, was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Es gibt von der Fa. auch ein Futter mit mehr Spirulina (sogar etwas billiger als der Conpro Mix.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## chromis (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Hi,

ich glaube, die Wirkung von Spirulina wird von Aquarianern und Teichbesitzern vollkommen überschätzt. Ob das in Spirulina enthaltene Beta-Karotin zur besseren Färbung von Fischen beiträgt, möchte ich doch bezweifeln.

Jeder Aquarianer kennt die Tatsache, dass Jungfische wesentlich bessere Farben bekommen, wenn sie Cyclops als Nahrung erhalten und Forellen in Bächen mit Gammarusvorkommen haben generell rotes Fleisch.
Bekannt als Farbverbesserer sind die Karotinoide Astaxanthin und Canthaxanthin. Die als Gefrierfutter erhältlichen Copepoden Cyclop-Eeze enthalten große Mengen Astaxanthin. Evtl. lohnt sich mit diesem Zusatz die Herstellung eines eigenen Futters.
Astaxanthin und Canthaxanthin sind auch pur als Futterzusätze im Handel, Überdosierungen bergen aber evtl. auch Risiken. Deshalb lieber mit natürlichen Futtertieren als Zusatz experimentieren und nicht die Gesundheit der Fische riskieren. 
Allerdings sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass kein Futterzusatz dieser Welt aus einem farblich schlechten Koi einen Champion macht. Solche Tiere kosten richtig Geld und werden nicht über irgendwelche geheimnisvollen Futtermittel produziert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass kein Futterzusatz dieser Welt aus einem farblich schlechten Koi einen Champion macht. Solche Tiere kosten richtig Geld und werden nicht über irgendwelche geheimnisvollen Futtermittel produziert.



Ich denke *das* ist die Kernaussage 

Schlagwort: Tategoi


----------



## waterman (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Hi Rainer,
danke für Deine Einschätzung. Ich sehe es ein, ich muss das Schicksal hinnehmen, dass zwei Koi recht blass werden/sind. Ein Futterexperiment kann ich mir danach auf jeden Fall sparen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Das kann sich aber durchaus wieder ändern, die müssen nicht Blass bleiben.


----------



## chromis (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Hi,

nicht falsch verstehen 
Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass ein paar Futterexperimente nichts bringen. Welche Stoffe und Futtertiere für die Intensität der Färbung verantwortlich sind, habe ich auch geschrieben.
Aus einem 0815-Massenkoi macht aber selbst das beste Futter immer noch keinen erstklassigen Japankoi. Sowas ist hauptsächlich der züchterischen Arbeit und nicht dem Farbfutter zu verdanken.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

...einzig bewiesen...soll sein... 
das
hartes Wasser das schwarz fördern soll,
weiches Wasser eher für die Rottöne verantwortlich ist.
Persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich keine  , dafür sehr weiches Wasser...

Ob der Rest glaubwürdig oder nur Verkaufsstrategie ist, keine Ahnung, aber Koifutterdiskussionen sprengen jeden Rahmen...

vielleicht hilft dieses hier...weiter.


----------



## waterman (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Hallo Rainer,
nee, ich glaub nicht, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Aber meine Leidenschaft für das Experimentieren hält sich in Grenzen. Da es sich bei beiden blassen Koi um preiswerte Jungfische handelt, die ihre Farbe nun verloren haben, nehme ich das so hin. Der ganz blasse hat 10,00 Euro gekostet und war mal blau-rot-weiß. Etwas mehr geärgert habe ich mich über den zweiten, der mit 70,00 Euro (25cm) ja schon eher teurer war. Da dachte ich dann, wäre die Farbe beständiger und mit handelsüblichem Markenfutter könnte ich dem Farbverlust entgegensteuern. Ein bischen Hoffnung auf Farbe bei guter Pflege bleibt ja noch.
Danke nochmal für Deine Ausführungen, vielleicht wage ich ja doch mal den Versuch mit Copepoden.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Tobi (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

ich kann Vitamin C empfehlen  stärkt nicht nur die Abwehrkräfte sondern auch die Farben... einfach n paar Apfelsinen in Scheiben schneiden und Guten Appetiet


----------



## chromis (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Hi,


> stärkt nicht nur die Abwehrkräfte sondern auch die Farben..


gibt es dafür einen Nachweis


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futter zur Farbverbesserung*

Und Karotten für die Sehkraft  

Nix für ungut Tobi


----------

